# OK to use firelogs in inset stoves?



## Passport1 (25 Nov 2016)

Hi

Is it ok to use those firelog type products that you buy in Aldi, Lidi, most petrol stations etc  like this - http://www.bordnamonafuels.ie/product/convenience-range/firelo for starting fire/using in those inset stoves like [broken link removed] or are they not really suitable or recommended for use in these inset stoves

Thanks


----------



## mathepac (25 Nov 2016)

http://www.bordnamonafuels.ie/usage-guide Does that help?


----------



## JohnJay (25 Nov 2016)

i use them occasionally without any problems. 
Cheaper to use a few firelighters and a few briquettes though!


----------



## Passport1 (27 Nov 2016)

Thanks replies and information
Yep JohnJay I mainly use firelighters and few briquettes too but sometimes they handy to light up quickly and get fire going if get home late
Thanks


----------

